# [IT] traduttori cercansi

## m.mascherpa

buongiorno a tutti,

sono il responsabile per la traduzione italiana della Gentoo Weekly

Newsletter. Attualmente collaboro con un amico alla traduzione della

newsletter dal secondo numero e stiamo progettando di tradurre

in italiano anche il resto della documentazione presente sul sito. 

L'idea di base è di avere un supporto stabile per la creazione di una

ampia e duratura comunità Gentoo italiana. Per raggiungere

questo risultato mi attiverò per avere una mailing list e un forum

solo per noi italiani, non appena il gruppo raggiungerà un numero

interessante.

Per adesso comunque mi limito a chiedere gentilmente a tutti coloro

che posseggono una conoscenza buona della lingua inglese,

che scrivono in buon italiano e sono interessati

a collaborare a questo progetto di contattarmi 

tramite messaggio personale su questo forum

o semplicemente rispondendo a questo messaggio.

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

Mi offro...

PS: mush, ti ho spedito un messaggio personale al riguardo...

PPS: c'è un sito, http://www.gentoo.it con parte della documentazione tradotta. Siete voi?

----------

## m.mascherpa

grazie  :Smile: 

di gentoo.it so proprio poco.

e comunque io tenderei a mentenere tutta

la documentazione centralizzata sul sito

ufficiale.  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *mush wrote:*   

> io tenderei a mentenere tutta
> 
> la documentazione centralizzata sul sito
> 
> ufficiale.

 

Sono d'accordo, infatti ho spedito una email al riguardo a quelli di gentoo.it. Non ho ancora ricevuto risposta.

----------

## m.mascherpa

ecco, questa è un'altra impressione:

con tutto il rispetto per il loro lavoro, che di sicuro

c'è stato e di certo non intendo diprezzarlo, mi pare

che il loro progetto sia un po' fermo e manchi di

attività e collaborazione con gli altri fan di Gentoo italiani.

se si faranno vivi saranno ovviamente i benvenuti  :Smile: 

----------

## morellik

Salve a tutti,

sono uno dei curatori di gentoo.it, visto che sono chiamato in ballo sono

pronto a ballare   :Razz: 

Ho aperto il sito non appena ho provato la prima versione di Gentoo

e non c'era nessuna documentazione in italiano al riguardo.

La settimana scorsa ho provato ad aprire un forum per vedere quanta

gente gentooniana c'era in Italia. Non appena nasce il forum italiano ufficiale

avvertiro'  gli iscritti di reiscriversi su quello ufficiale.

Comunque come ho detto se c'e' da fare per gentoo sono pronto a darmi da fare anche per la casa madre, anche se mi piacerebbe continuare a far

vivere la creatura gentoo.it  visto anche che GWN ci ha dedicato un po'

di spazio questa settimana  :Wink: 

Enrico Morelli

----------

## m.mascherpa

perfetto.  :Smile: 

spero proprio di sfatare il mito che gli italiani

in materia di open source sono sempre gli ultimi.

attendereio ancora qualche partecipante e poi passiamo alla

fase organizzativa e implementativa  :Smile: 

p.s. enrico, sei mica parente di michel morelli?

----------

## morellik

Purtroppo no.   :Sad: 

Ragazzi, mi sa che arriva il gruppo piu' potente del west!!!

Facciamo vedere un po' a tutti di che pasta siamo fatti, marianna hane (come

si dice dalle parti di Firenze), e soprattutto a billy porte e alla sua serie di wirus.

 :Twisted Evil: 

Per ora ci sentiamo sempre attraverso questo canale?

Enrico   :Cool: 

----------

## bsolar

morellik,

se noti nella pagina del forum sotto le varie lingue in alcuni casi c'è un link ad un sito esterno, quindi credo che il tuo sito potrà continuare a vivere senza troppi problemi. Se e quando verrà aperto il forum ufficiale basterà far mettere il link alla tua pagina.

----------

## m.mascherpa

vedo che non ci sono state altre adesioni,

purtroppo. penserei quindi di cominciare

ad organizzarci.

chiedo al responsabile per la documentazione

do farci attivare una mailing list apposta

per la documentazione italiana e da li

cerchiamo di partire.

vi invierò un messaggio personale sul forum

non appena ci sarà qualcosa di pronto.

a presto.

----------

## bsolar

Incoraggiante...

E per il forum? Io mi sono iscritto anche a quello di gentoo.it, ma preferirei una soluzione integrata. Se ciò non fosse il caso ci dovrebbe almeno essere un link al forum italiano dalla pagina ufficale dei forum di Gentoo.

----------

## m.mascherpa

personalmente tenderei a farci aprire un forum

italiano nell'ambito di questo, come accade per tutte le

altre lingue.

ma sinceramente non so su quanti italiani possiamo contare

al momento. non vorrei chiedere l'attivazione del forum e

poi ritrovarci in una decina a postare una volta ogni tanto...

----------

## bsolar

Boh, su Gentoo.it ci sono 27 utenti registrati. Probabilmente all'interno del forum inglese ci sono altri italiani che si affidano al pubblico più vasto degli anglofoni. Purtroppo non posso quantificarli...

In ogni caso anche se aprissimo un forum italiano, al limite potremmo chiuderlo se risultasse troppo poco frequentato.

Calcola poi che nel sito norvegese ci sono stati 41 post e in quello portoghese 36! Sono sicuro che possiamo fare meglio!

----------

## m.mascherpa

mi hai convinto.

appena mi rispondono per la mailing list

chiedo anche il forum!  :Smile: 

----------

## riquito

non passo spesso dal forum italiano, e codi' non avevo letto il thread.

Direi che avete un altro sostenitore.

Spero poprio che questa cosa per gentoo si faccia: bisogna sensibilizzare la gente ad usare questa distribuzione, che ha una documentazione strepitosa.

-> a tal proposito, forse ci conviene puntare alla traduzione della documentazione, che non cambia spesso, e poi dedicarci alla newsletter

Ciao,

Riquito

----------

## morellik

Visto che questa parte del forum probabilmente non e' visibile facilmente,

ho messo un link della serie **** CERCASI VOLONTARI **** che

punta a questa pagina del forum, su www.gentoo.it non si sa mai  :Rolling Eyes: 

Magari dateci un'occhiata   :Shocked:  .  In caso ci sia qualcosa da cambiare

fatemelo sapere altrimenti lo lascio com'e'.

Ciao

morellik

----------

## IgaRyu

Bhe ragazzi per le traduzioni sono di madre lingua per  cui credo di potermi offrire per darvi uan mano con i documenti da sistermare, ho una qulche esperienza anche in altri settori dovesse servire  :Smile: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

riquito:

grazie della paretecipazione! la newsletter attualmente viene già tradotta

da me ed un amico mio, ma pensavo di creare un team generale

per la documentazione in italiano.

morellik:

ottimo! stiamo a vedere!

qualcuno verrà  :Smile: 

IgaRyu:

grazie del pm.

il tuo aiuto sarà indispensabile, grazie per l'interesse!  :Smile: 

tutti:

ho già richiesto sia mailing list che forum, con un po'

di fortuna verranno attivati a breve. comunque vi tengo

informati di ogni novità!  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

Comunque qualcuno ha qualche idea di quanti siamo noi utenti italofoni?

----------

## morellik

Mah! Proviamo a fare una stima molto approssimativa.

Da me al lavoro siamo tre....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Il contatore di gentoo.it conta da maggio dell'anno scorso c.a.

6000 visite. Tolte le 5999 che ho fatto io   :Shocked:  ....

Sul forum provvisorio siamo in 28, ho ricevuto diverse mail anche da persone

che non si sono iscritte al forum, c.a. 20.

Diciamo un centigliaio?   :Confused: 

morellik

----------

## bsolar

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Mah! Proviamo a fare una stima molto approssimativa.
> 
> Da me al lavoro siamo tre.... 
> 
> Il contatore di gentoo.it conta da maggio dell'anno scorso c.a.
> ...

 

Beh, non male... pensavo peggio.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d3vah

Beh ragazzi se serve una mano ve la do volentieri...

Sono a vostra disposizione   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## stefanonafets

idem, VOLENTIERI!!!!!!!!

----------

## m.mascherpa

evviva!

un po' di affluenza!

spero che attivino presto forum e mailing list...

ma qui son tempi geologici..  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *mush wrote:*   

> evviva!
> 
> un po' di affluenza!
> 
> spero che attivino presto forum e mailing list...
> ...

 

Come mai ci vuole così tanto? Dobbiamo cominciare a fare pressione, noi utenti?

Che so, una petizione...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Perchè?

Perchè solo l'altro ieri sera ho scoperto che c'era un forum 'other languiges'...Cmq mi farebbe piacere vedere il forum italiano nel sito gentoo.org...

[purtroppo sono in una fase di depressione profonda xchè mi è appena arrivata una e-mail da Fastweb nella quale mi informano che il mio fo**utissimo comune non è nei loro piani di espansione nei prossimi due anni, anche se sono arrivati a 2 Km. di distanza da me... Ma questo non c'entra, come disse l'anziana prostituta seduta sul paracarro (Giobbe Covatta)...]

I miei pc ed io stiamo iniziando a rimboccarci le maniche, appena vogliamo partire basta dirlo...

A chi bisogna rivolgersi per far aprire la sezione in italiano?

Io direi di fargli un accorato appello al più presto...

----------

## bsolar

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> purtroppo sono in una fase di depressione profonda xchè mi è appena arrivata una e-mail da Fastweb nella quale mi informano che il mio fo**utissimo comune non è nei loro piani di espansione nei prossimi due anni, anche se sono arrivati a 2 Km. di distanza da me... Ma questo non c'entra, come disse l'anziana prostituta seduta sul paracarro (Giobbe Covatta)...

 

Non puoi andare col satellite?

Al limite trasloca.

Altrimenti tira un cavo, cosa vuoi che siano 2km?

Ho trovato, installa un wireless accespoint e dei ripetitori!

Meglio andare a dormire, mi sa che ne ho bisogno...

----------

## stefanonafets

Beeeellooooo!!!!!!!!

Mi divertirò come un pirla a scavare una fossa da Rozzano a Pieve...

Che tipo di cavo in fibra ottica devo comprare? E circa il catalyst???  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Bè, circa gli access point ed i ripetitori nn saprei, non mi piace l'etere 

[io penso che il cavo sia sempre e comunque la risposta definitiva, o almeno quella che da meno problemi circa l'accessibilità, per esempio nn mi è mai capitato di nn avere campo col telefono fisso di casa, ma col cellulare sì (abbastanza idiota come riflessione)] ...

Il satellite l'ho già provato, e sono rimasto ben deluso (se volete vi parlo di ciò che è successo con NetSystem... Bruutti ricordi...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Per il satellite mi sono dato una regolata, o bidirezionale o niente.

Siccome ch'io sappia gli unici ad offrire accesso ad internet tramite bidirezionale a prezzi abbordabili sono quelli di Tiscali, ed il prezzo 'abbordabile' costa ben più di una Adsl, ma da un up-stream di 400 e un down-stream di 150 (adsl fino ad 1.28Mbps up e 256 down in italia che io sappia), quindi minori (per non parlare poi delle latenze infernali che si hanno col satellite, 500ms ad andare ed altrettanti a tornare...) mi pare non conveniente...

Per ora l'unica soluzione è pensare e SOMATIZZARE...

L'idea di trasferirmi però nn mi pareva tanto male...

Fammi pensare, ho 18 anni, mi mancano 3 anni di liceo (azz... ne ho persi proprio un pò...), intanto posso lavorare part-time, e con lo stipendio pagare un mutuo...

Ma non diciamo ca**ate...

Tornando seri, circa Gentoo???

(scusate per il lungo messaggio cazzone, ma ogni tanto uno sfogo ci vuole...)

----------

## whitenoise

Ciao ragazzi ci sono anch'io!

Tempo fa contattai i ragazzi di Gentoo.it ma poi fui costretto ad interrompere ogni contatto a causa di varie vicissitudini (militare prima, lavoro poi) e colgo l'occasione per scusarmi.

Comunque sia, ora ho un lavoro che mi lascia parecchio tempo libero ed è giusto che lo impieghi per qualcosa di utile.......

Facciamogli vedere!

Ciao  :Cool: 

----------

## morellik

Whela'!!!   :Very Happy: 

Ma quanta bella gente. Bella?.... Diciamo gente....  :Cool: 

Qua li facciamo secchi tutti non appena partiamo!

Io diverse traduzioni le ho gia' fatte, non so se vale la pena riniziare da capo o dare una bella rinfrescata a quelle gia' esistenti (che ho fatto un po' di corsa, tempo permettendo e di madrelingua tosco/romagnolo), ma potrebbero essere comunque gia' un inizio.

morellik

www.gentoo.it

---------------------------------

Aahh.... se c'e' qualcuno che non e' daccordo......

Altrimenti l'uomo somatizza.

         Omen

----------

## m.mascherpa

le richiesto sono state inoltrate ai vari organi di competenza,

in pratica direttamente all'amministratore dei forum e al

manager delle mailing list. il responsabile

della documentazione gentoo mi ha detto che sono le

persone a cui devo rivolgermi..

in realtà le mail sono partite da diversi giorni, ma non se

ne sa molto...  :Sad: 

----------

## gandalf

Ciao a tutti voi, non ho mai moltissimo tempo a disposizione ... ho deciso cmq di fare qualcosa di buono per questo "pinguino veloce"  :Smile:  . Collaboro con il progetto Gnutemberg http://cdrom.gnutemberg.org , sarei ben contento di poter dare il mio contributo. 

Con morellik ci siamo gia' sentiti via email.

Un saluto. Stefano.

----------

## bsolar

Ho mandato un istant message a rac per sapere qualcosa del forum italiano...

 *rac wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   sorry if I bother you but I only would know about the Italian Forum. Is it planned to open? And if yes when? 
> 
> This is the first I've heard of it. There are currently no plans I'm aware of to open an Italian Forum. If you are serious about trying to get one started, look in the Forums Feedback forum for the campaigns from the Dutch and French forums. If there is enough interest, and volunteers for moderating it, we will certainly consider it.

 

Non è bello... a chi è stata mandata la mail?

----------

## bsolar

Come consigiato ho dato un'occhiata al Forum Feedback. Forse dovremmo aprire un thread facendo richiesta del forum, e poi se ci sarà abbastanza movimento l'apriranno. Ovviamente non possono aprire un forum con tre gatti che postano ogni due mesi, devono essere sicuri che ci sia richiesta.

Io posterei, ma prima vorrei sapere qualcosa delle email spedite precedentemente.

----------

## m.mascherpa

io avevo mandato una mail all'amminitratore dei forum,

segnalando la cosa anche al responsabile delle mailing list

indicatomi...

andiamo bene  :Sad: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

a questo punto seguo la via che dici tu bsolar,

scrivo adesso un post al forum dei feedback e speriamo

che qualcuno ci consideri...  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

Fate sentire la vostra voce qui!

----------

## m.mascherpa

dunque, la mailing list sta per essere attivata:

chiederei a tutti gli interessati alla traduzione di inviarmi un PM su questo

forum specificando la email con cui desiderano essere iscritti. io

provvederò a comunicare tutta la lista a chi di dovere e presto

incominceremo ad organizzarci.

per quanto riguarda i forum, ho chiaccherato con un paio di

amministratori che confermano quanto detto da bsolar:

ho quindi aperto un thread nel forum feedback a cui vi prego

di rispondere numerosi, comunicando l'iniziativa

anche a tutti gli altri interessati. se saremo un numero sifficiente

avremo a disposizione anche un forum!  :Smile: 

a presto

----------

## marfil

Salve a tutti sono un utente GNU/linux che ho visto adesso la Gentoo e sempra molto interessante,adesso la mettero insieme alla mia  debian per lavorarci di sopra e sono disponibile 

ah collaborare alle traduzioni,pero prima di incominciare vorrei smanettarci un po almeno per conoscerla,e vorrei un po di informazioni ti su cosa sono basat i pacchetti  /deb,rpm ho a un formato suo).

Ciao a presto

----------

## bsolar

 *marfil wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti sono un utente GNU/linux che ho visto adesso la Gentoo e sempra molto interessante,adesso la mettero insieme alla mia  debian per lavorarci di sopra e sono disponibile 
> 
> ah collaborare alle traduzioni,pero prima di incominciare vorrei smanettarci un po almeno per conoscerla,e vorrei un po di informazioni ti su cosa sono basat i pacchetti  /deb,rpm ho a un formato suo).
> 
> Ciao a presto

 

Ciao,

sarebbe stato meglio aprire un'altro thread per le tue domanda riguardo ai pacchetti...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque sono semplicemente i sorgenti. Essi vengono scaricati, compilati e installati automaticamente (dipendenze comprese) grazie al comando 'emerge'.

----------

## Bulldozer

Ciao a tutti,  :Smile: 

Ho scoperto solo ora la vostra iniziativa e sono disposto a collaborare.

----------

## federico

Mi sono iscritto adesso appositamente per rispondere all'appello  :Smile: 

Per lavori di traduzione, organizzazione e quant'altro possa portare piu' vicina gentoo all'italia, io ci sono !!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bsolar

Penso sia il caso di interrompere questo thread e di buttarci tutti qui.

Non vorrei che aluni facciano sentire la loro voce nel posto sbagliato...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

la prima lista di indirizzi è stata spedita per essere

aggiunta alla mailing list che verrà presto creata.

gli altri che non sono stati inclusi mi comunichino pure

la loro adesione e provvederò io stesso a iscriverli.

a presto

----------

## telemaco

ho visto il link su gentoo.it

eccomi

----------

## malessio

... non ho tantissimo tempo a disposizione cmq mi piacerebe aiutarvi.

----------

## Ginko

Count on me!

tempo permettendo cerchero' di dare

il mio contributo a questa Giusta Causa   :Very Happy: 

  --Gianluca

----------

## akiross

Se volete ci sono anche io.

Sono alle prime armi con gentoo, ma dato che mi interessa davvero, faccio volentieri le traduzioni. In inglese me la cavo abbastanza, in italiano un po meno ^_^', pero' nelle traduzioni sono bravo ^_^.

Anche io putroppo non sono uno di quelli che ha molto tempo, ne avro' MOOOLTO dopo giugno, quando finisco la sQola.

Quindi, mettetemi pure nell'elenco.

Ma come avviene tutto il lavoro?

Per gli How-to di Pluto c'e' una mailing list... forse non ho letto bene, ma nno ho capito come ci sincronizziamo.

Ciao

----------

## fraris

Hey, ci sono anche io...   :Wink: 

Se posso essere d'aiuto per qualsiasi cosa... 

Sono davvero interessato a partecipare al progetto

OFFTOPIC: aiuto!!! glibc e gcc mi stanno impazzire  :Wink: 

-f-

----------

## cerri

E' ancora attivo questo post?

Io posso offrire la mia pazienza  :Smile: 

----------

## stoned

sono un nuovissimo utente Gentoo (lo sto installando or ora anche se non sensa problemi) mi metto a disposizione per la traduzione dei docs 

tante traduzioni==tanta conoscenza         :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

fàtemi sàpere

Baiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

---------------------------------

 :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Surprised:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Surprised:   :Cool: 

---------------------------------

----------

## bibi[M]

Ragazzi potete contare su di me!!! Se servo, fatemi un fischio, tanto sempre in chan mi trovate  :Razz:  (quello di azzurra però  :Razz: )!

(...evito di sperimentare il mio giapponese negli altri thread per evitare incidenti diplomatici  :Razz: )

----------

